# Usuing Maps to find old dumps



## Cherokee23 (Apr 19, 2015)

I have heard of people using Sanborn and EPA Maps to find and locate old town dumps etc. Anyone ever have any luck with this or know how to go about it?


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 21, 2015)

well first off Sanborn maps are good for  locating out houses , but no good for locating dumps. the problem with S .B .M  are that they only show what was on a lot as far as stretchers vacant lots are not shown . EPA maps mostly show land fills , like from the 1950s 60s 70s . I've seen some that go back to the 1940's . your best bet is look in to town meetings monthly or annual reports . There you will find who was given the trash pickup contract for that year and some times  they may tell you what street the dump was on. In small towns the person picking up the garbage throe it on his own property , then all you have to do is go a tax map to see were the property was. good luck


----------



## RCO (Apr 24, 2015)

its possible , some old maps might even show location of town dump if there from 60's-70's era it would often be on map . but those dumps aren't likely going to be approiate places to go digging though . myself I have found some old farms long since abandoned by using old maps that showed location of them , we have old maps for this area that show where the old farms were and even location of buildings . I found a dump a couple years ago in a now pine forest using a metal detector , I had seen this farm on a map and sure enough in the area it said a building was I had a hit and dug it up and found an old dump and bottles , the metal detector found it cause they had thrown out old nails .


----------

